# Cabinet Makers Work Bench Help



## brown down (Dec 28, 2013)

My next project will be a workbench for me to use my hand tools on. I have been back and forth as to what i want. 

The only thing i need help on, is how a wagon wheel tail vise mounts and works 

Are there any of you out there who use this type of tail vise, and if so, can you point me in the right direction of where I need to buy the hardware needed from. 

I already have a shoulder vise, i can't find an exploded diagram of the wagon wheel vise tho. 

Any help would be appreciated, I am tired of banging my head against the wall trying to find how I go about this, I have a headache from repudiative beatings to the cranium lol

pictures would be awesome of any of your work benches 

thanks Jeff


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't help on that. How you doing though?

Ray


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff I think the bench I am building will have a wagon vise. I will take lots of pictures.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2013)

Check this out

Wagon Vise


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2013)

Barry That is close to what I have as far as the screw but mine is made to stay stationary so the handle does not stick way out. Pretty simple build. I will use persimmon for slide and block-hard and has natural lubricant. I also will bolt breadboard end on so vise can be dissembled if needed. I agree that benchcraft has a beautiful wagon vise but $360 is steep - There is a English one just as nice or nicer but it is more $$.


----------



## brown down (Dec 29, 2013)

hey ray my shoulder is doing alright. I really wish i could be making shavings but that will not be for another month or so. so I am drawing my bench on autocad so i can see how everything is gonna work. 

mike where did you buy your vise hardware from? hell i may buy the wood threading system and make my own, that will depend on the price i guess. all the timber i am gonna use on this will be free. 

barry i agree with mike, I can't have the handle moving outward away from the bench. it has to stay as close to the bench as possible! 

what i am looking for is this 





mike is this on the lines of what you are building


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes it is Jeff- I don't have the wheel handle though. I bought it on Ebay for 15 bucks. I think Lee Valley has one for under 50. http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=41664&cat=1,41659 I will take a picture of mine. The LV looks like a nice one and the handle stays stationary. I will make sure to document what I do so you do not have to make the same mistakes I do. Also that one has bolts on end to remove- I think that is a wise idea vs dovetails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 29, 2013)

i agree with being able to take the vise apart in the event you get a bind from something and being able to clean it out and re wax the tenon if need be. you wouldn't be able to do that with dovetails. 

now for the top of your bench, how are you planing on jointing them. splines? which is the way i think i am gonna go.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2013)

No splines- hard maple- jointed. In sections. My planer can do 15". there will be a tray - reversible stop- solid section -wagon vise


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 5, 2014)

someday I'll build a "real" workbench. But for now I get by with this, which is one corner of my table saw set-up. The pipe clamp vise works great.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 5, 2014)

I did make an attempt at a traditional workbench a couple of years ago. I is too light and I could push around while working at it. Now it's just a clutter catcher shoved off to the side of the shop.


----------

